

Show HN: Weekend Project - RingSong - codejoust
http://ringsong.cheerusup.com/

======
mhashim
Dude, its ringing nonstop. Please make it stop or allow people to delete their
messages.

~~~
angryasian
i think in general thats the issue with a lot of these services asking you to
enter in a phone number. Even apps that ask for contact list get denied. The
last thing I want is to be the cause of this kind of bug, or bad case of
selling my phone number and contacts numbers to solicitors.

~~~
codejoust
Totally agree. The code is open-source, and I won't sell the phone numbers.
Really didn't mind too much if people do/don't use this.

------
codejoust
Source Code: <https://github.com/codejoust/ringsong> using mongodb, node,
express, and tropo.

